# Golden retriever/chocolate lab wannabe free to good home



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Any takers? Owner reserves the right to take him back after a bath.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Where was that puppers playing? Do you have tar pits in IL? Cute picture....hope you had fun cleaning him up.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh I bet he enjoyed himself!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL!! Looks like HE had a fun day... enjoy bathtime


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hahaha Oh Bogey :doh: Looks like he had a great time, now it's your turn to have fun in the bath!! How about some 'after' pictures too?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I didn't take any after pictures, but if I did here is what you would have:

1. Bogey shaking off in the bathroom and splattering EVERYTHING with stinky mud.
2. Mom bathing Bogey while standing in the tub with him because the water was so black he was scared to lay down in the tub.
3. Mom accidently knocking over the entire bag of treats.
4. Bogey springing from the shower to eat all the treats and covering everything in his path - the good towels, the toilet, and the floor - with mud.
5. Mom pulling her hair out.
6. An hour later...Bogey coming out of the tub after two baths.
7. Bogey squirming while Mom tried to trim paws.
8. Bogey falling asleep when Mom was blow drying him. As if HE was the one who needed a nap!
9. Mom spending the next two hours scrubbing the bathroom and everything else Bogey touched.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, I shouldn't laugh, but that was just too funny! 
I needed the laugh, after just spending the last HOUR washing off the Tito Monster just in case there was a tick anywhere on him....EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
(At least I have a real nice doggie bath at the pet hotel!)


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

No, that's alright you can keep him. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I did not find it too funny. Unlike you, I do not have a nice doggy bath. I just have my shower, which I had to use after he reeked (misspelling intended) havoc all over the place. Only I had to wait TWO HOURS for the hot water to return.

And this is what the stinker is doing now. In MY spot on the couch. He's just asking to be re-homed.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I ll take him in heartbeat.No returning polices.Only for baths.LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

ME ME ME!!!! I will take him. He can wash off in my pool. Then I can just put the pool vacuum on to clean up the mess. Just think now you can cuddle with him on the couch and forget all the havoc he caused.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, Carol. You can have him for the winter. He'll like it in Florida better and I don't have to take him out to pee in the freezing cold!    But he can't be another failed foster. I need him back in April.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL I didn't even look at this thread because I thought it was going to be a heartbreaker. : What a perfect muddy golden face!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, Rob, it WAS heartbreaking when I heard 17 people suddenly gasp in unison and then burst out laughing at the poor lady whose dog was rolling in the mud. I guess Bogey decided Mom needed to lighten up and have a good laugh after a stressful weekend. They do keep us on our toes!!!


----------

